# Keeping track of change orders!!



## precisionsurvey (May 30, 2012)

Good morning All!

I have been looking around in the forums for quite some time now trying to find a better way to track our Change Orders. 

I get extra work tickets from my guys everyday. And plenty of them! We have sooo many jobs and as you can imagine a large amount of extra work done on all of these projects. I have created a change order log to keep track of whats coming in and what gets approved for official change orders but everything is a mess. Right now I am filing all these slips in the same accounting file as all my certified payroll and payment applications and contract info. Its a HUGE mess. I was wondering what other companies procedures for requests for change orders were. Please help! This is a mess and I know there has to be an easier more organized way to go about this. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Easy....get a change order typed up, have the customer sign it. Input it into your accounting software and BAM.....you kept track of it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

1. Job Folder 









One Tab for Copy of Contract, One for Copy of permits, etc., one for Change Orders, One for Materials, etc...

2. Unique identifier that can be manually entered on form at site and/or entered into accounting program... SMI (last name) - 053112 (date of change order) - K (K for kitchen or B for bath or whatever project it is related to) = SMI.053112.K or SMI-053112-K

3. Place all in a file jacket


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you an all paper based company or do you have an accounting system such as QuickBooks for your estimates, payroll, invoices etc etc? It sounded as if you have an entirely manual process ... Not to say the old school systems don't work, but a decent accounting system will do just what you are looking for.


----------

